# Stain on rose gold Michael Kors watch?



## thsiao

I bought my wife a rose gold tone Michael Kors as a fun watch. She's been wearing it on and off for the past 2 months and I noticed last night that the watch has a few "stains" on the plating. At first I thought it was like oil marks that could be cleaned off... but after wiping it a few times I realized that it seems to be a stain. It basically looks like a stain with a different shade in color compared to the normal color of the rose gold plating. 

Anyone know how to remove this?


----------



## watchma




----------



## thsiao




----------



## Aleric

Looks like the "gold brush finish" they used on the bracelet has worn off in a few places. Still gold colored underneath.. At least it's not silver.


----------



## Mr.Kane

Just keep wiping, only harder


----------



## Lencoth

Don't think these are stains either. Looks like the top layer has worn off. If it still in warranty you could try that, although this kind of wear may be well excluded.


----------



## watchma

Lencoth said:


> Don't think these are stains either. Looks like the top layer has worn off..


yep, you look like you're getting through the top plating, too much rubbing clean and/or waferthin plating.

What have you been using to do the 'cleaning' ?, if it's any metal polish involved you need to desist


----------



## Jeffza

The MK stuff is so thinly plated, I'm surprised you're not seeing stainless steel. 

They're the true definition of a low quality overpriced fashion watch.


----------



## thsiao

Aleric said:


> Looks like the "gold brush finish" they used on the bracelet has worn off in a few places. Still gold colored underneath.. At least it's not silver.


It is not so much of a "gold brush finish", it really is more of like an oil stain look. The surface is as smooth as the surrounding surfaces.



watchma said:


> yep, you look like you're getting through the top plating, too much rubbing clean and/or waferthin plating.
> 
> What have you been using to do the 'cleaning' ?, if it's any metal polish involved you need to desist


I just wiped it with water and a cotton towel.

Good news is that MK says that although externals parts are not covered by their warranty, that they will replace the bracelet because I've only owned it for such a short time and it is not "an accurate reflection of the excellent quality" they strive for.

Bad news is that I need to pay for shipping to them. Trying to see if I can just get them to ship me the bracelet by itself...


----------



## watchma

> I just wiped it with water and a cotton towel.


Good answer.



> -oil stain look. The surface is as smooth as the surrounding surfaces.


if you start using polish in future bear in mind it removes material (ie the plating) on a microscopic level each rub, the result would be similar to what you see as the top plating is worn away gradually, perfectly smooth but yeah, showing as a blotch/stain where you can't see any clearly defined edge to it.



> Good news is that MK says that although externals parts are not covered by their warranty, that they will replace the bracelet because I've only owned it for such a short time and it is not "an accurate reflection of the excellent quality" they strive for. Bad news is that I need to pay for shipping to them.


Good answer and offer from the manufacturer too. I'd take it and see how the new bracelet goes.


----------



## Lencoth

IP Plating of 5 micron is considered "adequate" quality, 7 is good. But even IP plating of 1.5 is not unusual. A micron is 0.000039 inch. You can rub that off and never possibly notice that the surface is any less "smooth".


----------



## natnaes

Does your wife wear perfume? Please take note to wear the watch only AFTER spraying perfume. Do not spray perfume on the watch.


----------



## WiZARD7

My girlfriend's MK had the same problem.
At first they said the same "perfume" thing, but they were very decent, and they said, they can change the whole case+bracelet in warranty. 
Now it looks fine. Her mother had also a rosegold MK, so we told her, that she must be very careful with perfume.
After 2 months it became also discoloured. At the service center now they didn't say anything about perfume, they said that there were problems with the "first batch" and they had to replace a lot, but the replacements are fine, there is no problem with the replaced ones.

We will see.


----------

